# My fish are breeding! Now what?



## nathan95 (Sep 22, 2018)

So I just noticed that one of my Midnight Peacock females is holding currently. On top of this One of my yellow labs looks like its getting ready to drop some eggs and the male in the tank is freaking out courting her (fun to watch)! 
So my question is, what do I do? I have one breeder net currently in the tank with two peacock fry that came in the bag when I got the fish, and I have another on hand. When do you try to separate the eggs/fry from the female fish? How do you do so?
Any tips or tricks are appreciated!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on your fish breeding!!!

There is a good article in the Library Here to get you started.

Ideally you would want a separate and cycled tank for each female that is holding if you want to raise the fry to maturity so you can share, sell or add them back to the main tank when they are the appropriate size.

Breeder nets are not a good solution for cichlids as they are usually too small and any fry can be sucked through the netting by the other fish in the tank.


----------



## nathan95 (Sep 22, 2018)

Deeda said:


> Congrats on your fish breeding!!!
> 
> There is a good article in the Library Here to get you started.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing me to that article! The breeder net has been working for the peacock fry that are currently in it, they have grown from tiny specs attached to the egg to about a centimeter in length and free swimming now. But it sounds like its probably a good idea to dust off my unused 30 gallon to separate them into soon so it can start cycling!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The average holding time is 28 days so you may need the 30G before it can cycle over a six week period.

I like to move my holding females to the maternity tank on day 18.


----------



## nathan95 (Sep 22, 2018)

Luckily I have plenty of already cycled media stashed away in various filters in my various tanks. Shouldn't have a problem getting it all set up quickly!


----------



## nathan95 (Sep 22, 2018)

Well unfortunately while I was away for a week for work the female peacock spat in the display tank so those are gone. However I just successfully stripped the yellow lab and all the fry are in an egg tumbler!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

nathan95 said:


> Well unfortunately while I was away for a week for work the female peacock spat in the display tank so those are gone. However I just successfully stripped the yellow lab and all the fry are in an egg tumbler!!


Sweet! Bummer on the Aulonocara. But they'll likely spawn for you again soon.


----------



## nathan95 (Sep 22, 2018)

Moved the ~15 lab fry to the grow out tank with the two peacock fry. Then just stripped another peacock who was holding and put the eggs into a tumbler. I count 42!! So exciting, now I just have to find someone who wants to buy/trade them once they are a little bigger!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Congrats


----------

